# الاستفادة من الطاقة الضائعة فى شبكات الغاز الطبي



## محمودرغد (13 أكتوبر 2011)

استخدام الممدد التربينى فى محطات تخفيض ضغط الغاز الطبيعى بدلا من بلوف التخفيض التى تهدر طاقة الغاز ولكن الممدد التربينى يحول هذه الطاقة المفقودة إلى كهرباء


----------

